# Kofra



## Thecatlinux

The Kofra Norwich ,

If this is the future of coffee in norwich , I am a very happy ,

It was always one of the places i meant to visit , it's now one of the places I must visit.

Araonb has raved about this place for ages , i now know why, and feel a bit dumb for not going before.

What a gem of place , one of the places where you feel like you've hit the jackpot , if we were playing coffee shop top trumps, we have (although limited) some winning cards in Norfolk , and without trying to upset other very good places in norwich Kofra might just well be our top trump.


----------



## jeebsy

What's do good about it?


----------



## froggystyle

Yeah, more details Cat?

Even though i shall find out for myself on Saturday!


----------



## Thecatlinux

jeebsy said:


> What's do good about it?


Um ........... The coffee !!!! LOL


----------



## froggystyle

pah, your no Anton Ego!


----------



## Thecatlinux

Parkings not easy, easy to find the view through his window is one of the cathedrals (norwich has too) The barista is Jose , very warm welcome (as if you've already know him) his passion for making the best cup of coffee for you.

And like everyone says its whats in the cup that counts, First cup was his blend which he said was the last of his spring beans , fruity lovely mouth feel nice full bodied flavour and everything you expect a good coffee to be no acidity a little sharp to start but then wow Lovely kind of honey apricots fruit in abundance , Bliss. And the single origin probably the best coffee my limited palette has tasted, you sort of feel like its the shot that everyone else is trying to produce,


----------



## Thecatlinux

Who's Anton ego, and if you manage to get there this weekend you'll find out for your self, if you're not impressed with the coffee , its on me !


----------



## froggystyle

Never seen ratatouille?


----------



## aaronb

Fantastic. Great service, great atmosphere, great coffee.

Anfim for the house espresso blend, Mazzer for the guest espresso Single Origin (changes weekly, sometimes twice a week) and EK43 for filter (usually a few choices).

They're currently the only UK place that use roaster Caffénation who are fast becoming my roaster of choice, their house blend is just stunning.


----------



## Thecatlinux

froggystyle said:


> View attachment 8330
> 
> 
> Never seen ratatouille?


a film with the biggest movie mistake i have ever seen


----------



## froggystyle

Do tell?

13 mistakes.


----------



## froggystyle

Mice cant cook?


----------



## froggystyle

French food is actually rank?


----------



## froggystyle

Tell me man, tell me!!


----------



## Thecatlinux

In the beginning of the film as the rats get chased from the farmhouse and they all end up in the sewer fleeing fortheir lives

This is where ratatouille gets separated from the rest of the rats as they come up to a junction of two tunnels with the rats going one way down one tunnel and ratatouille going down the other tunnel.

here lies the problem if they are in sewer clearly being pull downstream why would the sewer split into two ?

The tunnels in a sewer would only ever converge heading in a downstream direction.

once I noticed this it spoiled the whole film for me!


----------



## froggystyle

Err i have no answer for that...


----------



## Thecatlinux

Sorry if I have spoiled one of your favourite films.


----------



## froggystyle

Not gonna tell you my fav film, you will wreck it!


----------



## Burnzy

Yeah, theres just something about kofra, im there most days when i can afford it... The coffee is excellent, in my opinion the best in Norwich, sometimes im there well over an hour just chatting to all the regulars and jose

Heads up to aaron and catlinux, Jose is opening on sunday mornings in september for a short time offering his homemade eggs benedict and coffee..


----------



## Drewster

Thecatlinux said:


> In the beginning of the film as the rats get chased from the farmhouse and they all end up in the sewer fleeing fortheir lives
> 
> This is where ratatouille gets separated from the rest of the rats as they come up to a junction of two tunnels with the rats going one way down one tunnel and ratatouille going down the other tunnel.
> 
> *here lies the problem if they are in sewer clearly being pull downstream why would the sewer split into two ?*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> The tunnels in a sewer would only ever converge heading in a downstream direction.
> 
> once I noticed this it spoiled the whole film for me!


You are *so* right! In that film where, if I remember correctly, rats talk to each other, rats have a complex social structure, rats talk to humans, rats can read, rats can cook the stand out bit that strained credibility and fractured my "suspension of reality" was the illogical split in a sewer!!









PS - I'll check out Kofra when I'm in Naaarwich


----------

